# Intrathecal Morphine Pump Trials



## jscholler (Aug 8, 2011)

We are doing a Morphine pump trial as an outpatient in our facility setting, billing a 62319. The patient is coming back for the next 3 days for a refill and observation.  What should the physician bill, if anything for these 3 days?  In the past, the physician has billed a 99212 for the visit- but I'm thinking this is incorrect?  Any help would be greatly appreciated?


----------



## dwaldman (Aug 8, 2011)

01996  Daily hospital management of epidural or subarachnoid continuous drug administration  

I had ask a rep about these intrathecal trials that extend to the second day and stated  I didn't see this code on their PDF. He seemed not aware that they were currently suggesting this code for the additional days and I agree with you that  an E/M code seems farther off than what is being performed than 01996.


----------



## dwaldman (Aug 8, 2011)

I meant he was not aware of any suggestions from their coding consultants or other company members that provide coding guidance of using 01996.


----------

